
All trains in Norway to stop for 2 minutes to protest Gaza invasion - ksvs
http://no2wars.wordpress.com/2009/01/09/norway-political-train-strike-for-gaza-today/
======
tjic
Question: did the trains in Norway also stop when Hamas was sending thousands
of Quassam rockets at Israeli civilian areas over the past few years, or does
this sort of protest only get triggered when Jews are using weapons?

~~~
sfk
Sarcastic answer: Ask Daniel Barenboim.

Long answer: If you are asking others for objectivity, please be objective
yourself. The issue here is that nowadays a lot of people in Europe tend to be
on the side of the underdog, which in this case would be the Palestinian
_population_. This is not a pro-Hamas demonstration. Nobody likes fanatics
here.

If Israel were in the weaker position, I can assure you that the same people
would stop the trains for Israelis.

